# Hand-powered grinder restoration?



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've volunteered to help clean up the old workshop at my girlfriend's family's summer place. One of the interesting things in there is a big old hand-cranked grindstone. It works, and has in fact been used in the last few years, but it's not even remotely round. The wheel appears to be made of some sort of fabric impregnated with resin and grit, and wound into a circle. It's rock solid, despite the suspected origin as cloth. Is it likely to be possible to round it off? Is it worth it? If it is possible, how would I go about doing it?

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grindstone truing*

There are at least 2 methods I have used on a high speed stones. A spur wheel truer and a 5" handheld grinder rotating against the wheel while both are rotating, both are very dusty! You would have to have someone crank the slow stone while another held the rotary grinder and you'd want to do this outside preferrably. Also wear a mask. A fixture to hold the handheld at a fixed distance from the stone would be good if you can't maintain that precision on your own. You didn't say what the diameter of the stone is, so this is a best guess response based on the info thus far.  bill


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Whoops! You're right, I didn't mention the size. It's up in Maine, about 5 hours from me right now, but going purely on memory, I think it's about 18" across, at least on average.

And thanks for the preliminary suggestions, Woodnthings!

-Alex


----------

